# Shooting/Sharp pains?



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I had a double FET on Wed there, this morning I've had 2 really sharp shooting pains on my right hand side? 

Has anyone else ever had this? x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I had sharp shooting pains on my cycle where I got a BFP. Think they were related to implantation.

Sending lots of     

KA xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Woohoo fingers x then, I defo never had this on my 1st 2 cycles. 

Thanks for replying KA and hoping it's a good sign, said I wouldn't symptom spot but never felt this before x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

tbh didn't feel much in my stomach if I remember right but what I do distinctly remember was the feeling of my pelvis being pulled apart before my OTD it was a really strange feeling I know I've listed it here somewhere in the symptoms threads I must have a look hmmmm....... another thing was hunger like I've never had in my life even after a full dinner and my skin was beautiful for the first time before AF  all the REAL pg symptoms didn't appear till after 8 weeks hth x


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

I felt implantation both times, it felt like an elastic band being stretched too far, kind of a sharp, pinching pain. But even though I knew what it was the second time I still wouldn't let myself believe it and had the hardest 2ww ever, trying to convince myself it hadn't worked in order to protect myself (when in my heart I knew it had!) I hope it's a good sign for you, try not to dwell on it too much though, the 2ww is torture, I hope it passes quickly for you!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Josie was it anything like a bolt of lightning or electric shock sensation? I def had that the day of my transfer and it stopped me in my tracks in fact breathtaking feeling really


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

It was actually blondie, it was like an electric shock, I got a bit of a fright actually. Hope all is ok x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

yes thats it  like a what the heck was that moment, I remember shaking like a leaf after it as was walking towards a taxi and almost felt like I'd been shot in the stomach, the Greek taxi driver kept giving me wierd looks surprised he picked me up at all lol, as you can see twins resulted from that bolt of electric so hoping same for you x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Blondie, really hope so 2 x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Josie*, fingers crossed it's what we all think it could be  X


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks JamandCream, I said I wasn't gonna symptom spot but I defo didn't have that last twice x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds super duper promising then. X


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I hope so Jam but not getting my hopes up 2 much.

It's hard to keep a positive/realistic balance x


----------

